# Where to find a bag repairer in Dublin southside/city centre?



## WarrenBuffet (30 Jun 2006)

Hi,

I broke the metallic clip of the handle of my bag - the bag has sentimental value and i am keen to get it fixed / clip replaced.

I have tried a number of tailors and asked them could they help me - all i get from them is "go to a hardware store, buy a clip and come back to them"! 

Would anyone be able to recommend a competent bag repairer on Dublins south side / city centre?

Thanks,
WB

_[ by Dr Moriarty]_


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2006)

Any use?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=21117


----------



## WarrenBuffet (30 Jun 2006)

Thanks Clubman but unfortunately not of much benefit as:

I tried the tailor just off lower baggot street thats mentioned in your link - he recommended i go to a hardware store and buy a clip! I dont want something ugly on the strap which will ruin the bag.

Maybe i am asking for something thats just not out there but said it I would post it anyway. Its a shame as i really like this bag. 

(I will ring the guy in Bray to see if he can help me - will avoid driving all the way down there unless i have to)


----------



## Carpenter (30 Jun 2006)

Would you be able to buy a cheap bag in Dunnes or the like which you could scavenge for the required clips?  Once you have those any tailor should be able to make the repair.


----------



## eggerb (30 Jun 2006)

Try Adamson Luggage - 3 Johnson Place, Dublin 2 - (01) 6774622 
I have used them for repairs and was very happy. Aer Lingus also use them for bags they manage to damage!


----------



## WarrenBuffet (30 Jun 2006)

Thanks for that paul5 - looks exactly like what i am looking for. Am going to call in tomorrow with the bag so will let ye know how i get on.


----------

